# Tanning hides? Anyone do it?



## GaryFish

I'm thinking taking the hide from the cow elk I'm going to shoot in December, and tanning it. I'd like to tan it with no hair - so I have it as leather. Has anyone else done this? What products did you use? Would you do it again? Does anyone know of a place that tans them? and if so, what is the charge? I've checked out a few kits or formulas I can purchase to do it - but was wondering if anyone had any advise?

I was looking at this stuff at Cabela's yesterday.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Deer-Hun ... l+Products
(I found it on-line for half that cost)


----------



## wyogoob

There's a place in Idaho that tans hides at a resonable price. I can't remember the name. I bought my welding gloves from them for years.


I did a whole elk with the cabela's stuff, but hair-on. Did some moose and deer pieces too. The Cablea's product worked fine but boy it's a ton of work, hard work. 

I still have a couple bottles left you can have. I don't know what the shelf life is though. This stuff is pretty old.....hah, maybe older than some of our members.


----------



## Critter

Listen to Goob. That is unless you want to go through a giant mess and still end up throwing the hide away. It is so much easier just to ship the hide off and let a pro do it.


----------



## Cooky

I’ve done it…pay the man. Before you give your hide to someone make sure they have been around a while. Tanneries come and go.


----------



## wyogoob

In the 70s we flew into the Saskatchewan back country, Reindeer Lake (I think you can drive there now).

The Cree Indians were chewing hides with their teeth. That has to be easier than what I did. :x


----------



## Al Hansen

There used to be a place in North Salt Lake by the name of Fox. They did a couple of deer hides for me. One with the hair on and the other with it off. It's been so long ago I have forgotten the cost.


----------



## Cooky

Al Hansen said:


> There used to be a place in North Salt Lake by the name of Fox. They did a couple of deer hides for me. One with the hair on and the other with it off. It's been so long ago I have forgotten the cost.


I tried to remember the name of that place and couldn't. They used to do a good job.


----------



## Al Hansen

Cooky said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be a place in North Salt Lake by the name of Fox. They did a couple of deer hides for me. One with the hair on and the other with it off. It's been so long ago I have forgotten the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to remember the name of that place and couldn't. They used to do a good job.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they are still in business.


----------



## Critter

It is Fox Tanning. Here is their info:

FOX VALLEY TANNING INC
633 W CENTER ST
NORTH SALT LAKE, UT 84054-2811 (801) 936-3894


----------



## johnnycake

Last I knew Fox Valley closed down.
Just checked, the listed phone numbers are no longer in service,


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Last time I drove by their was a for sale sign on the building. Looks empty to me.


----------



## Critter

Well, I guess that I'll scratch them off my list then. You can always check out Rocky Mountain Tanners in Denver. While they are not local you can ship your hide to them.

http://www.rockymountaintanners.com/index.html


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

There's a guy down in Santiquin that does good work. Can't remember the name of the place and they don't have any info online. My family has had them do a few hides. Here is his number 801-754-5531. Seems like an elk hide was around $100 bucks.


----------



## catmando

Moyle Mink & Tannery 400S. 600W. Hayburn ID. 208-678-8481 =DO a good job.


----------



## jpolson

catmando said:


> Moyle Mink & Tannery 400S. 600W. Hayburn ID. 208-678-8481 =DO a good job.


+1

good prices too.


----------

